# Couple nice ones in topwater



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Went out yesterday morning and had my first great bass day of the year. I caught about 45 bass while my buddy caught around the same. I'd say that 80% if my fish were caught on a Zara super spook jr.


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are some nice ones for sure. Congrats.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice fish...... although the one looks like it has been missing a few meals. Wonder if it had something lodged in its throat and couldn't eat for a while? 

And I don't want to know where that is....... just curious that it looks like the water is really down, and we have had a ton of rain. Or is it somewhere that usually doesn't have water unless the water is really high?


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah the longer bass was super skinny, only weighed 3.5 lbs rather than the 4.5 it should've been. Also the water is not real down, that area just has a huge beach that rapidly change water level daily.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

